# SCARED tomorrows surgery 10/9



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

The big day is tomorrow and I m sooooo Scared..
Taking out half my thyroid with a benign 3.2 cm nodule on it and they will check it while I m still under for the C word. If needed they will remove the other side. Sorry to post again just really scared about the whole thing. I have no insurance and the taking pills, seeing an endo, ect after worries me
Also $11000 in debt for the surgery alone.. $400 a month. :sad0049:
I feel very ughhh right now


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi! I underwent surgery a little over two weeks ago and I was terrified. I almost backed out. The morning of they gave me an anti anxiety while in the pre op room. I cannot remember anything after that. I don't remember being wheeled into surgery even. I remember the time I arrived to 30 minutes into being there....30 minutes of my surgery day. lol Perhaps you can request an iv anti anxiety?

After was nothing. I ate an omelet with bacon 4 hours post surgery.

I'm a little scared now of what I'm in for the rest of my life but who isn't? It will work out.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I always tell people that before my surgery I got in a fight with a good friend of mine. She told me I would go the hospital, change into an ugly gown, take a nap and wake up without a thyroid. I thought she was minimizing my fears and I was very angry.

Turns out...she was totally right.

It was totally and completely easy peasy.

I'm not one for things like meditation and such. But I'll tell you the more positive and mentally centered you are, the better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My surgery is the day after yours, on the 10th. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow and sending good thoughts your way! Be sure to check in when you can and let us know how it went.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bw40 said:


> The big day is tomorrow and I m sooooo Scared..
> Taking out half my thyroid with a benign 3.2 cm nodule on it and they will check it while I m still under for the C word. If needed they will remove the other side. Sorry to post again just really scared about the whole thing. I have no insurance and the taking pills, seeing an endo, ect after worries me
> Also $11000 in debt for the surgery alone.. $400 a month. :sad0049:
> I feel very ughhh right now


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh; tch!!! Gosh, dire straits no matter which way we turn here.

The "main" issue here though is that you get the surgery and get this behind you so you will ultimately feel better.

Once you do; the world will seem a better place. That's a lot of money; have you haggled w/the financial department of the hospital about all of this?

No matter; we can address that once you are on your feet.

Wish you the very best tomorrow!!! {{{{{bw40}}}}}


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Truthfully, getting there really is the hardest part. Once they get your meds on board you won't care, and then suddenly it will be over.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi to both of you having surgery this week! I just got in the mail, "Prepare for surgery, heal faster." Since you don't have a lot of time, the premise is to relax and think positive - it is clinically proven to make your surgery and recovery better. Anxiety makes it worse and I hear most people say that they were way too anxious for what turned out to be an easy procedure. Good luck!


----------



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I just got the call and I'll go in @ 5:30Am here Texas time.

"Jenny V" I'll be thinking about you on the 10th and I wish you all the best. I'll come back and post ASAP. Please do the same.

"Andros" I tried to haggle and they just look at me like I m crazy LOL. Once I get the bill I'll try again. They have my checking/acct number and they just take the payment every month. $400.00

Is it okay to ask the surgeon some questions before I go in? like, I want to make sure no student comes and works on me  teaching hospital. 
Thanks again for the kind words 
BW


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They'll ask you before you get the lovely, wonderful, fantastic dose of versed if you have any questions.

FWIW, I had a resident work on me and stitch me up and he was awesome. You can't even see my scar.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck to you tomorrow. And to you Jenny V on Thursday. Sending good thoughts for you both


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> My surgery is the day after yours, on the 10th. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow and sending good thoughts your way! Be sure to check in when you can and let us know how it went.


And we will be thinking about "you" tomorrow, dear friend!

What time do you sign in in the morning?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think *bw40* should be just about done by now, so I hope things went well!

I'm still waiting to get the call from the surgeon's scheduler to let me know what time I go in tomorrow, but she said earlier this week it will probably be in the afternoon. We'll see!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoping bw40 is feeling better now and, jennyv, can I give you a preemptive congrats on getting your life/body back?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'll take it, *joplin1975*! I fully expect it to take 6 months or longer to get my meds dialed in right, but after 10 years of this roller coaster, 6 months is nothing!


----------



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow that hurt 
I was a whimp, almost walked out because the resident was doing all the talking and not the surgeon. I know the surgeon just watched. I asked the resident who was doing it and he said it was a two person deal, one would hold while the other cut? mmmmm mmmmmm B.S. I thought. There is youtube ya know!! Lol I did watch one guy do it all alone with no help...
Then they made me drink a cocktail and.......OUT!!!

They laid me down about 7 am Wed and took out the right side as planed. 2 hours later It looked good under the scope (benign) and they will now send it to the labs 7-10 days to hear back. I was given morphine and stayed overnight because I was breathing weird.

My neck hurts really bad on the right side when I swallow and I have a BIG bruise at the base of my neck. All parathyroid glands stayed intact so no numbness. I hope Jenny V is doing good! I go see the real surgeon Oct 24th for him to check the wound. 
Hurt pretty bad so going back to bed. 
Hope Jenny is well 
Thanks again for the warm thoughts and words.
BW40


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you're so sore - believe me, it will get better. Many people suggest ice. I used arnica as I bruise very easily at the best of times.

In an odd way (and I really don't want to be unhelpful at this point) you've made me feel a bit better. I keep reading all those comments saying how easy and pain free the surgery was and thinking "I thought it was really quite painful. I must be a complete wimp!" Everyone is different, as are surgeons and their techniques.

Keep up with the painkillers for the first few days and it will quickly improve. I found sleeping particularly difficult until the stitch was out but once that's gone, it's so much better.

Thinking of you.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

That stinks. I was very lucky and had a phenomenal surgeon. I also have a high pain tolerance. But I didn't bruise at all. I was achy but not sore. I had no hoarse throat at all. I don't know how your surgeon did it but mine used that cauterizing tool so I have 1 internal stitch. I also had dermabond instead of stitches on the outside and I think that contributed since it minimized the trauma.

Take your meds and keep on top of them. but don't forget to drink TONS of water. Those pain meds will stop you up like a cork.

You can do it!!!


----------

